# EPDM Folie welcher Hersteller?



## GG aus GL (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben Helfer,

da ich nun die EPDM Folie nehmen werde.
Stärke 1,52mm (sicher ist sicher) und wie es aussieht ein 500er Vlies.

Stellt sich die Frage:
Gibt es hier positive oder negative Erfahrungen mit der Folie von 

a) SIWOPLAN® EPDM-SOFTLINE AUS SYNTHETISCHEN KAUTSCHUK
b) FIRESTONE 

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback.

LG
Gerd


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: EPDM Folie welcher Hersteller?*

Hallo,
die 1,5er kannst du dir bei einem Fischteich sparen, die nimmt man nur in Schwimmteichen.
Und dann noch 500er Vlies. 

Die 1,15er reicht dicke. Habe ich auch und bin hochzufrieden damit.

Ich kenne jetzt nur die Firestone, bekommt deswegen meine Empfehlung


----------



## Clovere (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: EPDM Folie welcher Hersteller?*

ein Hersteller (Fi....) garantiert nur für die 1,02mm- Folie Tier- und Fischverträglichkeit (Geomembran). Vorsicht!!!


----------



## GG aus GL (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: EPDM Folie welcher Hersteller?*

OH erst mal Danke... ganz neue Aspekte...

LG
GG


----------



## hasn3 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: EPDM Folie welcher Hersteller?*

Hallo GG,

zuerst einmal ein nettes Hallo, ich würde Dich gerne mit dem korrekten Vornamen ansprechen....

Also.... ich hab eine 1,52 er EPDM in meinem Teich mit einem wirklich dicken Vlies verlegt, EPDM ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl, da die Folie langlebiger ist und bei jeder Temperatur schön elastisch ist, weswegen die Verlegung sehr gut geht.  

Nachteil ist dann allerdings das hohe Gewicht und daß die Folie kaum zu kleben ist, also muß die Folie von der Größe her so groß sein muß, wie Dein ganzer Teich inkl. aller Wände zzgl. einer Sicherheit. Bei relativ großen Teichen sind das dann ganz schnell riesige Lappen die immens viel wiegen. Bei meinem mittelgroßen Teich von etwa 8 x 9 m hat das Teil dann etwa 250 Kg gewogen zzgl. des Vlies. 

Aber nun zurück zu Deiner Frage.... die Idee mit der starken Folie ist dann nicht schlecht, wenn der Untergrund nicht babypopoglatt ist (Steine etc, die sich nicht zu 100 % entfernen lassen) oder zum Beispiel daran gedacht ist, in dem Teich manchmal zu plantschen. Sehr wichtig ist aber (vielleicht noch wichtiger) das Vlies und die Vorbereitung des Bodens. Ein spitzer Stein ohne ein sehr dickes Vlies wird sich durch eine 1,15 er Folie genauso durchdrücken, wie durch eine 1,52 er Folie. 

Ich selbst habe auch eine 1,52 er Folie genommen und habe auch deshalb ein gutes Gefühl, weil ich zur Pflege und zum Pflanzen ohne Vorsicht drinnen rumstiefeln kann und keine Bedenken haben muß, daß die Folie zerwurzelt wird.

Gruß Hans


----------



## GG aus GL (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: EPDM Folie welcher Hersteller?*

Hallo Hans,

danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht.
Hast Du Fische im Teich?
Siehe Hinweis oben... ja das mit dem dicken Vlies will ich aus Sicherheitsgründen machen... Steine gibt es überall... und als Taucher will ich ja auch mal in meinem Teich auf Tauchstation gehen.
Bei 7,6 x 5 Meter wird die Folie schon irgendwie zu transportieren sein.

LG
Gerd


----------



## hasn3 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: EPDM Folie welcher Hersteller?*

Hallo Gerd,

nein, ich habe keine Fische im Teich, habe auch keine geplant, da mir die Probleme zu groß zu sein scheinen. Ich finde Amphibien, die sich eingestellt haben, obwohl der Teich nich in den Kinderschuhen steckt, interessant genug.

Mir ist ein biologisches Gleichgewicht, ohne Technik, wichtiger und das ist mit Fischen nicht zu machen, wen man nur eine begrenzte Größe für den Teich zur Verfügung hat.

Wenn Du auf Tauchstation gehen möchtest, gehe ich davon aus, daß der Teich eine gewisse Größe und Tiefe haben wird, dann ist sowieso eine entsprechende Folie angerate. Der Druck wird entsprechend höher und somit auch die Gefahr, daß sich die Steine eindrücken.

Schwer ist die Folie eh, Du solltest Dir bei der Größe sicherlich bei einer 1,5 er EPDM zwei oder drei kräftige Helfer suchen. Mit der Schubkarre ist das nicht zu machen, da die Folie zu sperrig ist. Ich hatte eine Folie von 9 x 11 m, die hat etwa 200 Kg gewogen, das war schon eine üble Asterei.

Ich habe auch eine sehr schwere Vliesqulität gewählt, da ich viele Steine im Boden habe, die ich unmöglich aus dem Lehm habe rausklauben können. Wenn Du einen ähnlichen Boden hast, solltest Du auch über ein schweres Vlies nachdenken, ist nicht soooo viel teurer, bedeutet aber eine erhebliche Sicherheit.

Gruß Hans


----------



## renne40 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: EPDM Folie welcher Hersteller?*

Habe für meinen ST Firestone-EPDM mit 1,15 mm von Geaplan verwendet und bin voll zufrieden und sehr zu empfehlen (Preis-Leistung Lieferung-Zahlung etc.).
PS.: Leicht zu reparieren - mit Innotec-Kleber!!
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich 
                                    RAINER


----------

